# Is there a way to check if my melody is already taken?



## Gargamel

Over the years as I've composed some songs, I can't help sometimes noticing that some of them resemble some melody I've heard somewhere. I also kept thinking about a great melody which my friend suggested that I'd work out and record, if I haven't heard it somewhere before. I know Google's search bar can recognize recordings and name them, but I don't think there's any way to identify a melody as such to avoid subconscious plagiarism, not that I can think of. Any ideas?


----------



## Rogerx

Gargamel said:


> Over the years as I've composed some songs, I can't help sometimes noticing that some of them resemble some melody I've heard somewhere. I also kept thinking about a great melody which my friend suggested that I'd work out and record, if I haven't heard it somewhere before. I know Google's search bar can recognize recordings and name them, but I don't think there's any way to identify a melody as such to avoid subconscious plagiarism, not that I can think of. Any ideas?


If that is the case you can use Shazam app to check .


----------



## Gargamel

Really? There is an app for this? Okay, will try it, thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

Gargamel said:


> Really? There is an app for this? Okay, will try it, thanks!


If you get conflicting answers just check them out.
Good luck.


----------



## Gargamel

Rogerx said:


> If that is the case you can use Shazam app to check .


Doesn't work for humming. Can't even find Beethoven's 5th.


----------

